# Sponge or Wash Mitt?



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

A Decosol sponge or a wash mitt? Which is best???????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Most (all) sponges will hold grit, great for adding swirls to the paintwork.

I assume the decosol one will be the same.


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Meguiars Lambswool wash mitt [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

soft wool for me! 8)

Mermoto


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Zymol Professional Wash Sponge is all i use [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Brillo pads and Swarfega for me! Really brings out the Silver in my black paintwork!

Never a sponge!!! Or any other bits of coral!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Wool wash pads for me, I get my own made from the highest quality skins, or a Zymol or grout sponge when using ONR..


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Grout sponge with ONR.
Wash mitt with anything else!


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> *Brillo pads and Swarfega* for me! Really brings out the Silver in my black paintwork!
> 
> Never a sponge!!! Or any other bits of coral!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

If its a Sponge then look at Zymol or Dodo Juice Supernatural

Washmitt, then you need a deep pile wash mitt, this will aid in lifting the dirt away from the paintwork. I used many different kinds but now stick to Dodo Juice Yeti or Dodo Juice Wookie

But I also use the Swissvax Waschpudel and really like it....


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not so important what you actually use, so long as you keep it clean. A wool wash mitt will hold grit just as well as a sponge if it's not kept clean.

I use the 3 bucket method, with 3 sponges or mitts depending on what I have clean. One does the wheels and lower bodywork, one does the sides and one does the roof, bootlid and bonnet.

Synthetic mitts are easiest to wash in the washing machine.


----------

